# London Craigslist Bluebird?



## Awhipple (May 20, 2018)

Did anyone see this on the London England craigslist? I'm not sure how to post a link. They want  1500 pounds.


----------



## kreika (May 20, 2018)

$2014 US dollars.


----------



## Robertriley (May 20, 2018)

That is a CABERs Bluebird.

It was listed there last years too.  Freaking scammers


----------



## Awhipple (May 20, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> That is a CABERs Bluebird.
> 
> It was listed there last years too.  Freaking scammers



Thanks for the heads up. My wife is there now and I was wondering if it was a real add.


----------



## bobcycles (May 22, 2018)

Awhipple said:


> View attachment 811243
> Did anyone see this on the London England craigslist? I'm not sure how to post a link. They want  1500 pounds.





Tell them you would like to buy it and will gladly pay 2500 pounds, but will send a 'bank check'
and ask that before they cash it, you just want 400 pounds mailed back to you prior to picking
up the bike, which your 'bonded courier' will do right as soon as the check hits their mail box.


----------

